# Shipping to Hawaii - A Refresher



## tobystanton (Jun 27, 2012)

Boo !!!

=P


----------



## eco (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks?


----------



## keithy (Jun 8, 2010)

thanks for the info Jake. I have never thought that it would be any different before reading the link. Anyways, now I know and will have the info handy for future reference.

BTW, do you happen to know if aquatic/aquarium plants falls in the "grass family" in the link?


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

No, not all aquatic plants fall under the grasses category. That's typically not a category for aquatic plants.

All plants entering Hawaii require inspection before being released. In many instances, plants have to be quarantined for six months to a year before being released. 

The general rule of thumb for hobbyists in HI: Buy from hobbyists already on the islands or from a known importer or fish shop. That way there's less hassle.



keithy said:


> BTW, do you happen to know if aquatic/aquarium plants falls in the "grass family" in the link?


----------



## Bartohog (Dec 31, 2011)

what i don't appreciate is when someone places an order with you and they don't revile the fact that they live in Hawaii;


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

Please note as well, for livestock- no invertebrates are legal to be shipped into Hawaii and to get fish, you need to get a permit (good for quite awhile) with specific species and quantities listed fro EACH shipment.


----------

